
Basecamp's Guide to Internal Communication - nrthrn
https://basecamp.com/guides/how-we-communicate
======
ecornflak
To be honest I stopped reading after the initial focus on writing vs having a
chat with someone.

Maybe that works for some organisations but I'd much rather my team talk
through a problem than engage in long protracted email threads.

~~~
nrthrn
Personally, I try to have a conversation and then ask for it summarized in an
email. Simply because walking through the office will leave me with 10 action
items and I am not going to keep this in my mind.

